# clavier qwerty powerbook



## pupa (7 Septembre 2005)

bonjour,

je cherche une photo ou un dessin d'un clavier QWERTY de powerbook 12".
c'est tout simplement pour m'y retrouver quand je démarre en mode single.
parce que dès que l'on veut faire des paranthèses, accolades ou autres ça devient galère avec un AZERTY.

si qq à une piste ..

Thx


----------



## r e m y (7 Septembre 2005)

pupa a dit:
			
		

> bonjour,
> 
> je cherche une photo ou un dessin d'un clavier QWERTY de powerbook 12".
> c'est tout simplement pour m'y retrouver quand je démarre en mode single.
> ...


 
Sur le site www.apple.com


----------



## niconono (7 Septembre 2005)

Oui mais ca c'est le 15"   Le 12" a-t-il le meme clavier ?

EDIT: Pfff! meuh non c'est le 17"   :rateau:


----------



## r e m y (7 Septembre 2005)

niconono a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais ca c'est le 15"  Le 12" a-t-il le meme clavier ?
> 
> EDIT: Pfff! meuh non c'est le 17" :rateau:


 
Désolé... c'est réparé!


----------



## niconono (8 Septembre 2005)

Ca c'est un qwerty americain.. on le reconnait a la touche return sur une ligne et pas 2.
Moi mon PB a un qwerty anglais, et c'est different !!

EDIT : ouais enfin y'a juste 3 touches qui sont differentes    :rateau:


----------

